# Medical card car expenses disallowed-get bus



## vandriver (17 Feb 2011)

On appeal,my medical card application was denied primarily because my wifes claim for mileage (240 miles a week) was replaced with €23 for a bus pass.The explanation was that I had given no reasons for the need for a car.In my previous 5 years of applying,the car was always allowed as an expense.Have the rules,or their interpretation,changed ?


----------



## gipimann (17 Feb 2011)

The 2009 Assessment guidelines state the following:

_Outgoings in respect of travel costs to and from work are allowable. The full cost of_
_public transport is allowed for travel to/from work. Where public transport is not_
_available or suitable and a car is required reasonable travel costs will be allowed as set_​
_out hereunder_

It sounds as if someone has decided that public transport is available to your wife (even if she doesn't use it) and is only allowing public transport costs.


----------



## serotoninsid (24 May 2011)

Does anyone happen to know what the mileage rate they use for travel to work costs is at the moment?

Trying to work out where I stand in advance of applying.


----------



## mrsk (11 Jun 2011)

18c per km/30c per mile google medical card national assessment guidelines for the full eligibilty. 

Most medical card applications have been centralised to Finglas. All applications should be treated fairly in accordance with the national assessment guidelines. This may be why your assessment had changed


----------

